# [Sammelthread] Eure Herausforderungen in allen Rennspielen und -simulationen



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2016)

*UPDATE 8. Oktober 2017*: Ich hab mal unter den aktiven Herausforderungen die BMW E36 JUDD V8 Challenge auf Transfagarasan in Assetto Corsa von Chemenu und die Formula C Challenge auf Donington Park National in Project CARS 2 von mir verlinkt. Zeitentabellen werde ich aus Übersichtsgründen aber nicht in diesen Post packen.

*Noch ein kleines Update*: Für Diskussionen rund um Rennspiele, egal ob Simulation, "Simcade" oder Arcade gibt's jetzt diesen Thread: http://forum.pcgames.de/videospiele-allgemein/9375047-racing-games-der-offizielle-thread.html
Wer auf der Suche nach Assetto Corsa Mods ist (oder selbst welche kennt und darüber berichten möchte), der ist hier richtig: http://forum.pcgames.de/diskussione...setto-corsa-mod-empfehlungen-und-reviews.html

*Alle aktuellen Foren-Challenges:*


*Spiel
**Fahrzeug
**Strecke
**Link zur Challenge
*Assetto CorsaPorsche 918 SpyderNordschleifeKlick!Project Cars - Pagani EditionPagani Zonda RMonza GPKlick!Assetto CorsaBMW E36 JUDD V8 (Link zur Mod)Transfagarasan 0.8 (Link zur Mod)Klick!Project CARS 2Formula CDonington Park NationalKlick!


Hallo zusammen,

*dazueditier* Infos über aktuelle Challenges gibt's weiter unten in diesem Post.

da ich selbst im Moment wieder im Hotlap-Fieber bin, dachte ich mir, ich kann vielleicht andere damit anstecken. Erlaubt ist jedes Rennspiel von Arcade-Games wie Trackmania oder Need for Speed bis hin zu Hardcoresimulationen im Stil von Assetto Corsa, Automobilista oder iRacing. Konsolenspiele sind natürlich auch erlaubt.

Ihr wollt andere mit euren Rundenrekorden herausfordern? Postet die Bedingungen (Strecke, Fahrzeug, ggfs. Wetter- und Streckenbedingungen usw.) und eure Zeit. Gerne auch mit Screenshot oder mit Video. Wer ohne Video oder Screenshot teilnimmt, den bitte ich darum ehrlich zu sein. Mit falschen Behauptungen a la "Ich bin in 5 Minuten um die Nordschleife rum im Fiat 500!" betrügt ihr ja nicht nur andere, sondern vor allem erstmal euch selbst. Zu gewinnen gibt es ohnehin nichts, außer vielleicht ein bisschen Respekt für gute Fahrleistungen 

Ich fange mal an mit *Assetto Corsa*. Die Strecke ist die Nürburgring *Nordschleife* ohne GP-Kurs, das Auto ist der *Porsche 918 Spyder*. Die Streckenbedingungen habe ich auf auf die von Chemenu im "Was spielt ihr gerade"-Sammelthread festgelegten *12 Grad* und *"fast"* gestellt. Meine beste Rundenzeit ist eine 7:01:405 min, bietet aber noch viel Raum für Verbesserungen.

*edit* Eine Bitte noch, damit's nicht zu chaotisch mit zu vielen Challenges gleichzeitig wird: Wer eine erstellt, sollte anderen mindestens eine Woche Zeit geben, sich daran zu beteiligen, bevor er eine neue Challenge erstellt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWRvO-KyisY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Eine kleine Tabelle mit Rundenzeitenzeiten zur Nordschleife im Porsche 918 Spyder Challenge.


*Pos.**Fahrer
**Auto
**Strecke
**Rundenzeit
**Streckenbedingungen
**Video/Bild*1.ChemenuPorsche 918 SpyderNordschleife6:57.55025 Grad, optimalVideo Bild2.NeawoulfPorsche 918 SpyderNordschleife6:59.21825 Grad, optimalBild3.NeawoulfPorsche 918 SpyderNordschleife7:01.40512 Grad, fastVideo4.Shorty484Porsche 918 SpyderNordschleife8:25.49726 Grad, optimalBild


----------



## Chemenu (29. Oktober 2016)

Die Streckenbedingungen stimmen leider nicht weil ich unbedingt gleich die neue Herausforderung "Yes, it fits" meistern wollte. 
Temperatur: 26°C
Strecke: unbekannt (ist leider im Spiel nicht ersichtlich)

Ergebnis: 6:57:550




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Video kann ich hochladen, dauert aber mit 1 Mbit/s Upload. 


# Edit





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0qtHkhJAtYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Oktober 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die Streckenbedingungen stimmen leider nicht weil ich unbedingt gleich die neue Herausforderung "Yes, it fits" meistern wollte.
> Temperatur: 26°C
> Strecke: unbekannt (ist leider im Spiel nicht ersichtlich)
> 
> ...



Schöne Runde auf dieser unbekannten Strecke, da muss ich dann wohl auch morgen oder die Tage nochmal ran unter den Bedingungen 

*edit* Die Qualität der Streckenoberfläche sollte als Prozentwert in der Realtime-App zu sehen sein.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich lese mit und lecke Blut. Aufpassen!


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Oktober 2016)

Ok, einmal hab ich's jetzt doch nochmal versucht mit dem Event. Ist verbesserungswürdig, aber ich glaube, ich weiß ungefähr, wo ich meine Zeit liegen lasse. Am Ende langer Geraden bremse ich oft einfach zu spät und hab dann Untersteuern. Ich werde wohl auch nicht mehr zu jeder Runde ein Video hochladen (dauert einfach zu lange), evtl. wenn es neue Herausforderungen gibt oder ich wirklich irgendwas Alienhaftes zusammengefahren bin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ich lese mit und lecke Blut. Aufpassen!



Ich bin gespannt 

*edit* Zur Übersicht hab ich im Eingangspost mal ne Tabelle hinzugefügt, in der ich alle hier im Thread geposteten Rundenzeiten eintragen werde.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. November 2016)

Neue Herausforderung:* Project Cars, Pagani Zonda R auf Monza GP*. Ich hab mich für die Fahrzeug/Streckenkombination entschieden, weil die wirklich jeder fahren kann, da beides auch in der kostenlosen Pagani Edition von Project Cars vorhanden ist.

Teilnahmebedingungen: *Project Cars* oder *Project Cars - Pagani Edition* starten, Zonda R auf Monza auswählen und im Zeitfahrmodus eine möglichst schnelle Runde fahren. Einzige Bedingung: Das Basis-Setup darf nicht verändert werden, da das in der Pagani Edition nicht möglich ist und Spielern des Hauptspiels einen unfairen Vorteil geben würde. Meine Runde hab ich in der Pagani-Edition aufgenommen. Ein Video als Beweis für die Rundenzeit ist nicht nötig, ein Screenshot genügt.

Vollversion oder Pagani Edition, Konsole oder PC, Lenkrad oder Gamepad, Fahrhilfen oder keine ist egal. Viel Spaß!

Meine Runde (1:40.769):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fAYeDB3mSi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Pos.FahrerAutoStreckeRundenzeitVideo/Screenshot1.NeawoulfPagani Zonda RMonza GP01:40.769Video2.ChemenuPagani Zonda RMonza GP01:41.659Bild3.Shorty484Pagani Zonda RMonza GP01:42.920Video4.GTAEXTREMFANPagani Zonda RMonza GP01:43.627Bild





Wer will, darf natürlich auch weiter in Assetto Corsa Porsche 918 auf der Nordschleife fahren und Zeiten posten.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. November 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Neue Herausforderung:* Project Cars, Pagani Zonda R auf Monza GP*. Ich hab mich für die Fahrzeug/Streckenkombination entschieden, weil die wirklich jeder fahren kann, da beides auch in der kostenlosen Pagani Edition von Project Cars vorhanden ist.



Nehme ich gerne an  Bei Racing-Sims bin ich sozusagen "Wiedereinsteiger". Deine Zeit werde ich daher wohl nicht knacken können....

Dabei sein ist alles 

*Edit :*

Außer Konkurrenz, lasse ich mal eine 01:53:835 da. Liegt aber noch massig Zeit auf der Strecke.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. November 2016)

Keine Challenge von mir, sondern eine aus dem offiziellen Assetto Corsa Forum: Wer teilnehmen möchte, kann in diesen Thread reinschauen. Es gibt jede Woche eine neue Zeitfahrchallenge. Teilnahmebedingungen gibt's im Thread: http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/index.php?threads/weekly-hotlap-6-art-and-science.38845/

Auch die Reiza Studius veranstalten derzeit wöchentlich eine neue Zeitfahrchallenge für Automobilista. Die aktuellen Fahrzeug-/Streckenkombo wird jeweils auf dem offiziellen Reiza Twitter-Kanal verkündet. Infos gibt's hier: https://twitter.com/ReizaStudios/status/795588363101360129?lang=de
Eine aktuelle Übersicht über die Rundenzeiten findet sich hier: http://virtualxperience.net/leaderboards/f-extreme/interlagos-gp/1



GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Nehme ich gerne an  Bei Racing-Sims bin ich sozusagen "Wiedereinsteiger". Deine Zeit werde ich daher wohl nicht knacken können....
> 
> Dabei sein ist alles
> 
> ...



Ist ja nicht schlimm, es gibt ja auch kein Zeitlimit, was die Teilnahme angeht. In ein paar Wochen fährst du ne 1:45.xxx, in ein paar Monaten ne 1:42.xxx und in nem Jahr schlägst du mich dann  Ich werd's mal im Eingangspost ein wenig sortieren, dass alte Challenges nicht untergehen. Deine 1:53.835 trage ich mal in die Liste mit ein, vielleicht gibt's ja noch mehr Leute, die in PCars mal reinschnuppern wollen und sich mit deiner Zeit duellieren möchten.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. November 2016)

*Pagani Zonda R auf Monza GP  *

So, eine 01:5X : XXX konnte ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen 

Eine 01:48:236 Minuten lasse ich mal da. Mittlerweile habe ich die gröbsten Schnitzer ausgebügelt. Eine 01.53: XXX empfinde ich mittlerweile schon als vermurkste Runde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. November 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> *Pagani Zonda R auf Monza GP  *
> 
> So, eine 01:5X : XXX konnte ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen
> 
> ...



Hab's mal eingetragen  Auf Monza kann man echt ne Menge Zeit gutmachen, indem man gut aus den Kurven herausbeschleuningt, da es recht viele lange Vollgasabschnitte gibt.


----------



## Chemenu (10. November 2016)

*Pagani Zonda R auf Monza GP  *

Ist leider nur eine 01:41:659 geworden, aber ich hab auch gerade eben zum ersten mal Project Cars gespielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie hab ich auch noch nicht das richtige Setup für mein Lenkrad, das zieht immer so komisch zurück in die zentrierte Stellung. Ich hasse dieses stundenlange Trial&Error um das passende Setup für die eigene Hardware zu finden.^^
Ausserdem hab ich Grafikfehler, die Schatten auf der Windschutzscheibe flackern sehr merkwürdig. Und der Blendeffekt der Sonne ist extrem, auf der Gegengeraden zur Parabolica seh ich eigentlich gar nichts. 
Kann man die Uhrzeit auf der Strecke ändern? 

Jaja, ich weiß... alles Ausflüchte. Hatte ich schon erwähnt dass Öl auf der Strecke war? 

Und wie macht man Screenshots mit HUD im Replay Modus? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Neawoulf (10. November 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> *Pagani Zonda R auf Monza GP  *
> 
> Ist leider nur eine 01:41:659 geworden, aber ich hab auch gerade eben zum ersten mal Project Cars gespielt.
> 
> ...



Die Uhrzeit, Wetter, Streckenbedingungen kann man generell zwar einstellen, im Time Trial Modus geht das aber leider nicht, damit die Bedingungen für alle möglichst gleich sind.

Was das Force Feedback angeht: Das ist leider generell nicht so besonders toll in PCars, genau wie die Physik (extremes Liftoff-Oversteer, dafür kaum Power-Oversteer). Ich spiel's aber trotzdem ab und zu gerne, in letzter Zeit allerdings auch nur für diverse Zeitfahr-Challenges. Zum Replay mit HUD kann ich leider auch nichts sagen. Generell hat das UI von PCars einige Merkwürdigkeiten, die mich stören. Eigentlich ist an dem Spiel zwar nichts wirklich schlecht, aber bis auf die Grafik und die Menge an Content alles nicht ganz auf dem Niveau der Konkurrenz. Man hat halt versucht, Simracer und Arcaderacer unter einem Hut zu bringen und das hat meiner Meinung nach doch ganz gut geklappt.

Die Zeit trage ich mal ein, für's erste Mal PCars ist die doch echt gut.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. November 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab's mal eingetragen  Auf Monza kann man echt ne Menge Zeit gutmachen, indem man gut aus den Kurven herausbeschleuningt, da es recht viele lange Vollgasabschnitte gibt.



Ja, das stimmt wohl...

01:44:855 Minuten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzfristig, sehe ich bei mir noch ca. 2 Sekunden Potential auf der Strecke. Insbesondere in den Kurven verliere ich durch zu konservatives/ passives Fahren noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. November 2016)

Ich hab den Startpost nochmal aktualisiert und werde jetzt (versuchen) wöchentlich aktuelle Challenges aus Assetto Corsa und Automobilista einzutragen. Die Assetto Corsa Challenges stammen aus dem offiziellen Forum von Kunos, die Automobilista Challenges vom offiziellen Twitterkanal der Reiza Studios. Wer selbst noch interessante Challenges zu anderen Simulationen und Rennspielen (wie gesagt: Von Trackmania oder Need for Speed bis Assetto Corsa ist alles erlaubt) findet oder selbst welche starten möchte, kann das jederzeit tun. Ich werde die dann ebenfalls in den Startpost eintragen. 

Im Moment ist das Überarbeiten und Hinzufügen der Tabellen ein bisschen eine Qual, da bei mir nur der Code, nicht mehr die Tabelle an sich angezeigt wird. Sobald das wieder funktioniert, wird's hier wieder übersichtlicher und ich werde dann auch nochmal den Startpost überarbeiten.

Hier die neu eingetragenen Challenges (Stand: 5. Dezember 2016):

Assetto Corsa (Shelby Cobra 427 S/C auf Barcelona - Moto): Link (offizielles Forum von Kunos Simulazioni)
Automobilista (Boxer Cup auf VIR): Link / aktuelle Tabelle (offizieller Reiza Twitter Kanal)


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2016)

Letzte Woche gab es im offiziellen *Assetto Corsa* Forum eine Zeitfahrchallenge mit der *Shelby Cobra 427 S/C *auf *Barcelona - Moto*. Für mich war das bisher die spaßigste Herausforderung in Assetto Corsa. Das Auto macht einfach höllisch Spaß und passt auch sehr gut auf die Strecke. Wer will, darf sich gerne daran versuchen. Meine schnellste Zeit war eine 2:02.312. Zur Orientierung: Die schnellste Zeit der Challenge im Assetto Corsa Forum war eine 2:00.495. Streckenbedingungen waren 2*6 Grad *und *optimaler Grip*.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w-k8C39h9yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich muss bei Gelegenheit mal schauen, ob ich mir ein aktuelles Trackmania oder sowas kaufe, damit ich da mal die eine oder andere Challenge (+ evtl. eigene Strecke) erstellen kann. Ich hab vor kurzem nochmal versucht das kostenlose Trackmania Nations Forever zum Laufen zu kriegen, aber irgendwie streikt das Ding und mir wird nur ein weißer Bildschirm angezeigt.



Hier die neu eingetragenen Challenges von außerhalb des Forums zu Assetto Corsa und Automobilista (Stand: 13. Dezember 2016):

Assetto Corsa (Lotus 72D auf Silverstone 1967): Link (offizielles Forum von Kunos Simulazioni)
Automobilista (Stock Car V8 auf Interlagos SC 15 /Café Chicane): Link / aktuelle Tabelle (offizieller Reiza Twitter Kanal)

Wie schon gesagt: Wer selbst in Netz interessante Challenges findet oder selbst andere herausfordern will (egal, welches Rennspiel) ... dafür ist dieser Thread da.


----------



## Chemenu (28. Mai 2017)

Weil ja aktuell das 24h Rennen auf dem Nürburgring statt findet hier mal eine neue Herausforderung: 

Eine Runde Nordschleife mit dem BMW M6 GT3 in 08:27:466. 

Strecke: Nordschleife Endurance
Auto: BMW M6 GT3
Reifen: Medium Slicks

*Ingame Settings: *
Track Temp/Grip: 24°C / Optimal
Weather/Wind: Clear / Random
Opponents: 98% ( Agression: 50%, Var: 3% )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qVvK8xpdv4k:512

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Zweite schnelle Runde ab 08:30.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Mai 2017)

08:27:466 im M6 GT3? Gucke ich mir später mal an. Im Moment muss ich erst noch Fernsehen gucken bis ca. 15:30 Uhr


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2017)

Was kommt denn im TV ?


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was kommt denn im TV ?



Die 24h vom Nürburgring: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yBjp8qzu4SM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2017)

Ah. Hatte ich glatt vergessen. Stimmt ja.


----------



## Chemenu (28. Mai 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah. Hatte ich glatt vergessen. Stimmt ja.



Wie kann man dieses Event vergessen? Du Motorsport Kretin! 

Um 14:00 Uhr startet ja noch der F1 GP von Monaco und um 17:30 Uhr geht's in Indianapolis mit den Indy 500 los.
Motorsport Overkill dieses Wochenende.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2017)

F1 war mir klar. Aber die 24h hab ich glatt vergessen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Mai 2017)

Kommt ja bald auch Le Mans.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juni 2017)

McLaren P1 GTR @ Nordschleife in 6:42:600. 

Hotlap Modus, 24°C Temp, Streckenbelag optimal, Soft Slicks. 

Keine sehr gute Runde, da ist noch ordentlich Luft. Trotzdem war ich ganz zufrieden damit dem neuen Rekord des modifizierten P1 GTR Paroli bieten zu können. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4FKbG7oesuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Anlass dazu war dieses Video: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4UD2N0EAdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Empfehlung: Beide Videos parallel laufen lassen. Kann man anhand der Start/Ziel Linie gut abstimmen.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2017)

Nicht übel. Auf der Döttinger Höhe zieht der GTR dem LM dann aber doch davon ... DRS sei Dank. Dennoch beeindruckend, was Fahrzeuge mit Straßenzulassung an Performance auf der Rennstrecke bringen. Bin gespannt, ob irgendwann doch noch der Rekord von Stefan Bellof im Porsche 956 fällt, auch wenn es bis zur 6:11.13 noch ein weiter Weg ist. Am M6 GT3 hab ich mich vor ein paar Tagen mal versucht, aber irgendwie werde ich nicht warm mit der Mod (die Reifen auch nicht). Werde aber mal schauen, was ich mit dem P1 GTR anstellen kann. Werde wahrscheinlich aber nicht ganz an die Zeit herankommen.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juni 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Werde aber mal schauen, was ich mit dem P1 GTR anstellen kann. Werde wahrscheinlich aber nicht ganz an die Zeit herankommen.



Täusch dich da mal nicht. Ich dachte zuerst auch ich werde da kläglich scheitern weil ich das letzte mal als ich mit dem P1 GTR gefahren bin irgendwie null Grip hatte. 
Die Zeit auf der Nordschleife hab ich aber dann schon bei der zweiten sauberen Runde (nach einigen Unfällen) gefahren. 
Tückisch sind vor allem Mutkurve weil man doch recht stark verzögern muss und Ausgang Karussel. Einen Tick zu früh auf den Boost Button und aus die Maus.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Juni 2017)

Wie vorausgesagt: Ganz hat's nicht gereicht. Beim ersten Versuch lief es eigentlich ganz gut, aber kurz vor der Döttinger Höhe hab ich mich dann mächtig verbremst und bin frontal in gegen die Bande gerutscht. Den zweiten Versuch hab ich dann mal hochgeladen: Trotz Beinahe-Tod bei 4:35 min bin ich ne *6:43.887* gefahren. Fast so schnell, wie der echte P1 LM, allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen: Die Fahrbahnoberfläche auf "Optimal" ist nicht unbedingt realistisch, da seltenst solche Bedingungen auf der Nordschleife vorzufinden sind. Einfach nur krank die Vorstellung, dass Leute im echten Auto mit ihrem echten Leben so über die Strecke heizen, ihren Fähigkeiten und der Technik vertrauen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92pc3jZJE6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Etwas seltsam am P1 GTR in Assetto Corsa finde ich auch, wie lange der Hybrid-Akku hält. Ich bin mit dem Hybridsystem auf "Racing" gefahren und am Ende der Döttinger Höhe hatte ich noch drei von vier Balken auf der Anzeige übrig, obwohl maximale Leistung abgerufen wurde. Keine Ahnung, wie realistisch das ist.


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juni 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Fahrbahnoberfläche auf "Optimal" ist nicht unbedingt realistisch, da seltenst solche Bedingungen auf der Nordschleife vorzufinden sind.


Ich weiß nicht, ich glaube das "optimal" im Spiel entspricht eher einfach einer sauberen, trockenen Strecke mit Gummi drauf. Ich kann da auch gar nicht so den riesigen Unterschied zu z.B. "fast" feststellen. 
Normalerweise stelle ich die Strecke immer auf "green", die wird dann eben im Laufe der Session etwas schneller, für mich dann gleichwertig mit optimal. 
Wenn man sich so Vergleichsvideos ansieht AC vs. Reality dann scheint das schon ganz gut zu passen. 

Der Rekord mit dem P1 LM wurde ja mit profilierten Semi-Slicks aufgestellt. Da es die im Spiel nicht gibt habe ich mich für weiche Slicks entschieden. Der LM hat immerhin 40% mehr Downforce und wiegt 60kg weniger. Erschien mir fair das auszugleichen. 




> Etwas seltsam am P1 GTR in Assetto Corsa finde ich auch, wie lange der Hybrid-Akku hält. Ich bin mit dem Hybridsystem auf "Racing" gefahren und am Ende der Döttinger Höhe hatte ich noch drei von vier Balken auf der Anzeige übrig, obwohl maximale Leistung abgerufen wurde. Keine Ahnung, wie realistisch das ist.


Interessant. Ich hatte den "charging" Modus eingestellt und hab den Boost nur manuell beim rausbeschleunigen benutzt. Mit dem Race Modus bist Du aber an einigen Stellen wesentlich schneller unterwegs gewesen, da dürften also noch ein paar Sekunden zu holen sein über die gesamte Strecke.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2017)

Kurze Zwischenfrage als AC-Neuling:
Welche %-Angabe bei der KI ist "noch legitim"? 
Bei der Voreinstellung warens 98% unr ich kam knapp hinterher. 
Jetzt bei 90% kann ich mithalten. 

Klar, ist natürlich eine persönliche Erfahrungen. 
Aber wie fahrt ihr?


----------



## Chemenu (3. Juni 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage als AC-Neuling:
> Welche %-Angabe bei der KI ist "noch legitim"?
> Bei der Voreinstellung warens 98% unr ich kam knapp hinterher.
> Jetzt bei 90% kann ich mithalten.
> ...



Ich fahre mit 98% und 3% Varianz, 50% Aggressivität.
Die KI ist auch nicht auf allen Strecken und mit allen Fahrzeugen gleich stark. 
Mit dem Abarth 500 z.B. hatte ich keine Chance vorne mit zu fahren.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Juni 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage als AC-Neuling:
> Welche %-Angabe bei der KI ist "noch legitim"?
> Bei der Voreinstellung warens 98% unr ich kam knapp hinterher.
> Jetzt bei 90% kann ich mithalten.
> ...



Ich würde sagen: Einfach ausprobieren. Nimm ein Auto, das dir liegt, eine Strecke, die dir liegt und setz die KI erstmal auf 92 oder 93%, dafür aber mit maximaler Varianz. Dann sind höchstwahrscheinlich einige dabei, die stärker sind, als du, aber auch viele, die schwächer sind. Aggressivität, wie Chemenu schon schrieb, auf 50%, vielleicht etwas höher. Aggressivität heißt auch nicht, dass die dich von der Strecke schieben, sondern die suchen sich halt Lücken zum Überholen. Dadurch wird das ganze Rennen einfach spannender und dynamischer.

Ich persönlich habe noch nicht so viel mit der neuen KI experimentiert, komme aber mit 95% + 3% Variant und 70% Aggressivität ganz gut zurecht (bin bisher nur ein GT1 Rennen auf Monza gefahren, um Reifenhaltbarkeit zu testen).


----------



## Chemenu (18. Juni 2017)

Eigentlich wäre ja eine Le Mans Challenge angesagt, ich hatte aber einfach mehr Lust auf Hillclimb. 
Mein persönliches Ziel war es die Transfogarascher Hochstraße in unter 12 Minuten zu fahren, das hab ich mit 11:49:933 geschafft. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l82PtURgi7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wer Lust hat Strecke und Auto auszuprobieren findet die Download Links in der Video Beschreibung. Macht höllisch Laune, der V8 Sound des Autos ist super!


----------



## Shorty484 (18. Juni 2017)

Hm, da Project Cars bei mir noch so jungfräulich auf Steam rumliegt, werd ich mich da jetzt mal ran setzen. Die hier gefahrenen Rundenzeiten werd ich wohl so schnell nicht knacken, aber mal schaun. Ich poste dann das erste passable Ergebnis welches nicht im Kiesbett von Monza liegt


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre ja eine Le Mans Challenge angesagt, ich hatte aber einfach mehr Lust auf Hillclimb.
> Mein persönliches Ziel war es die Transfogarascher Hochstraße in unter 12 Minuten zu fahren, das hab ich mit 11:49:933 geschafft.
> 
> 
> ...



Was für ein böser Sound, die Kiste ist irgendwie völlig an mir vorbeigegangen. Werd ich mir evtl. später mal anschauen, auch wenn ich Probleme hab, die Strecke zu lernen. Ich fahre da zwar gerne, aber nicht auf Rundenzeit, sondern einfach nur aus Fahrspaßgründen.




Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hm, da Project Cars bei mir noch so jungfräulich auf Steam rumliegt, werd ich mich da jetzt mal ran setzen. Die hier gefahrenen Rundenzeiten werd ich wohl so schnell nicht knacken, aber mal schaun. Ich poste dann das erste passable Ergebnis welches nicht im Kiesbett von Monza liegt



Übung macht den Meister  Wobei ich in PCars auch ziemlich Probleme hab, die Fahrphysik und wie die im Lenkrad ankommt, find ich nicht immer so 100%ig nachvollziehbar.

Nachdem ich diesen Ersteindruck von PCars 2 bei Inside Sim Racing gesehen habe, bin ich übrigens doch recht optimistisch, was das Fahrgefühl in Teil 2 angeht. Vielleicht wird's ja tatsächlich ne richtig tolle Sim.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgi4aadWN6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shorty484 (19. Juni 2017)

Eieiei! Nach einer Stunde PCars mit dem Pagani in Monza gerade mal eine 1:46:551 hin gelegt. Da liegt noch jede Menge Zeit auf der Strecke. Aber für die ersten Versuche bin ich ganz zufrieden 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3M4K9s4GtM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre ja eine Le Mans Challenge angesagt, ich hatte aber einfach mehr Lust auf Hillclimb.
> Mein persönliches Ziel war es die Transfogarascher Hochstraße in unter 12 Minuten zu fahren, das hab ich mit 11:49:933 geschafft.
> 
> Wer Lust hat Strecke und Auto auszuprobieren findet die Download Links in der Video Beschreibung. Macht höllisch Laune, der V8 Sound des Autos ist super!



Wollte mich gerade mal dransetzen an Transfagarasan mit dem BMW. Welche Streckenbedingungen (Temperatur, Asphalt, Wind) hast du denn eingestellt? Ich werde mich erstmal an den üblichen 26 Grad, Optimal, kein Wind versuchen, auch wenn ich Transfagarasan normalerweise mit Asphalt auf "slow" fahre.




Shorty484 schrieb:


> Eieiei! Nach einer Stunde PCars mit dem Pagani in Monza gerade mal eine 1:46:551 hin gelegt. Da liegt noch jede Menge Zeit auf der Strecke. Aber für die ersten Versuche bin ich ganz zufrieden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Linie sieht soweit gut aus. Mit ein bisschen mehr Übung solltest du da auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Sekunden rausholen können.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juni 2017)

Ich schwitze ... und das nicht, weil es hier so warm ist (ist es aber auch) ... das war ein echter Ritt auf ner Kanonenkugel. Drei oder vier Mal ist die Kanonenkugel auch eingeschlagen, aber schließlich hab ich dann doch einmal überlebt und bei Standardeinstellungen (26 Grad, Optimaler Asphalt) bin ich eine 11:21.404 gefahren. Aber das Auto gefällt mir richtig gut. Böse, aber nicht unfahrbar. Der Motor klingt nicht nur gut, er ist gibt auch sehr linear Leistung und Drehmoment mit steigender Drehzahl ab, was das Herausbeschleunigen aus den Haarnadelkurven sehr angenehm macht.

Dieses Geschrei ... wunderschön!

Screenshot gibt's jetzt schon mal, Video lädt gerade hoch, kommt aber erst in etwa 1 1/2 Stunden, da der Upload bei mir ewig dauert und ich jetzt ins Bett will.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9awFGW218wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juni 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wollte mich gerade mal dransetzen an Transfagarasan mit dem BMW. Welche Streckenbedingungen (Temperatur, Asphalt, Wind) hast du denn eingestellt? Ich werde mich erstmal an den üblichen 26 Grad, Optimal, kein Wind versuchen, auch wenn ich Transfagarasan normalerweise mit Asphalt auf "slow" fahre.



Genau das hatte ich eingestellt, nur Wind hab ich immer auf "random".


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2017)

Hammer Sound was das Teil da abgibt. Allein das runterschalten , pah und da will PC 2 gegen anrennen. Hihi. Von der allgemeinen Performance und alles drum und dran wollen wir ja gar nicht mal reden. PC1/2---pöh.

Sieht auch gut mit Brille aus, ok, musstest wohl extrem runterschrauben wie man sieht...aber ok. Das Gefühl kommt gut rüber.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Juni 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Eieiei! Nach einer Stunde PCars mit dem Pagani in Monza gerade mal eine 1:46:551 hin gelegt. Da liegt noch jede Menge Zeit auf der Strecke. Aber für die ersten Versuche bin ich ganz zufrieden



Ich beobachte dein Treiben argwöhnisch  ...*und* ich bin nicht untätig


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juni 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich schwitze ... und das nicht, weil es hier so warm ist (ist es aber auch) ... das war ein echter Ritt auf ner Kanonenkugel. Drei oder vier Mal ist die Kanonenkugel auch eingeschlagen, aber schließlich hab ich dann doch einmal überlebt und bei Standardeinstellungen (26 Grad, Optimaler Asphalt) bin ich eine 11:21.404 gefahren. Aber das Auto gefällt mir richtig gut. Böse, aber nicht unfahrbar. Der Motor klingt nicht nur gut, er ist gibt auch sehr linear Leistung und Drehmoment mit steigender Drehzahl ab, was das Herausbeschleunigen aus den Haarnadelkurven sehr angenehm macht.
> 
> Dieses Geschrei ... wunderschön!
> 
> Screenshot gibt's jetzt schon mal, Video lädt gerade hoch, kommt aber erst in etwa 1 1/2 Stunden, da der Upload bei mir ewig dauert und ich jetzt ins Bett will.


Da hast Du die Strecke aber schnell verinnerlicht. Muss wohl auch nochmal ran und ne Schippe drauf packen. Aber es ist so warm in meiner Bude.   



Batze schrieb:


> Hammer Sound was das Teil da abgibt. Allein das runterschalten , pah und da will PC 2 gegen anrennen. Hihi. Von der allgemeinen Performance und alles drum und dran wollen wir ja gar nicht mal reden. PC1/2---pöh.
> 
> Sieht auch gut mit Brille aus, ok, musstest wohl extrem runterschrauben wie man sieht...aber ok. Das Gefühl kommt gut rüber.



Ich glaub nicht dass da viel Details runtergeschraubt sind. Das Spiel sieht so aus. Ich hab beim Umstieg auf VR auch nur die Auflösung geändert. 
Allerdings sind Auto und Strecke Mods, also kein offizieller Content. Die Strecke ist sogar noch Public Beta, vermutlich wird die Version 1.0 (wenn sie denn mal irgendwann noch erscheinen sollte) noch etwas besser aussehen.
Wobei ich jetzt z.B. die offizielle Hillclimb Strecke Trento Bondone auch nicht hübscher finde. Die Transfagarasan ist halt auch einfach sehr lang, da muss man wohl noch etwas mehr Kompromisse bei der Qualität eingehen um die Performance halten zu können.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Da hast Du die Strecke aber schnell verinnerlicht. Muss wohl auch nochmal ran und ne Schippe drauf packen. Aber es ist so warm in meiner Bude.



Ich bin die Strecke halt schon recht häufig vergleichsweise gemütlich mit diversen Straßenwagen gefahren, aber noch nie auf Zeit mit so ner Hillclimb-Kiste. Ist auch nicht so, dass ich, wie auf anderen permanenten Rennstrecken, jede Kurve und jeden Kerb kenne. Aber es gibt halt einige Punkte auf der Strecke, wo ich dann weiß "aha, da kommt als nächstes so eine Kombi und dort drüben muss ich vorsichtig sein" ... aber von verinnerlicht kann man da nicht reden. Da ist auf jeden Fall noch sehr viel Zeit drin. Bei deinem Video ist mir gestern aufgefallen, dass du das Getriebe recht kurz gestellt hast. Ich glaube, die längere Getriebeübersetzung macht hier schon Sinn, an einer Stelle bin ich um die 260 gefahren.





Batze schrieb:


> Hammer Sound was das Teil da abgibt. Allein das runterschalten , pah und da will PC 2 gegen anrennen. Hihi. Von der allgemeinen Performance und alles drum und dran wollen wir ja gar nicht mal reden. PC1/2---pöh.
> 
> Sieht auch gut mit Brille aus, ok, musstest wohl extrem runterschrauben wie man sieht...aber ok. Das Gefühl kommt gut rüber.





Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass da viel Details runtergeschraubt sind. Das Spiel sieht so aus. Ich hab beim Umstieg auf VR auch nur die Auflösung geändert.
> Allerdings sind Auto und Strecke Mods, also kein offizieller Content. Die Strecke ist sogar noch Public Beta, vermutlich wird die Version 1.0 (wenn sie denn mal irgendwann noch erscheinen sollte) noch etwas besser aussehen.
> Wobei ich jetzt z.B. die offizielle Hillclimb Strecke Trento Bondone auch nicht hübscher finde. Die Transfagarasan ist halt auch einfach sehr lang, da muss man wohl noch etwas mehr Kompromisse bei der Qualität eingehen um die Performance halten zu können.



Ich hab fast alles hochgedreht + 1,5fachem Supersampling. Nicht auf Maximum hab ich die Post Process Filter (obwohl ich das, wenn ich allein auf der Strecke bin, könnte), die Schatten (fällt kaum auf, bringt aber Performance) und die Spiegelungen (schlucken ebenfalls viel Leistung und bringen kaum was an spürbarer Optikverbesserung während der Fahrt).

Trento Bondone ist halt erstens noch unfertig (an einigen Stellen wirken die Streckenränder auch noch sehr kahl) und basiert zweitens auf ner Mod für rFactor 1. Dafür sieht die Strecke schon ganz nett aus, finde ich. Und irgendwas stimmt da mit den Asphalttexturen nicht, da aus irgendeinem Grund bei den Fahrbahnmarkierungen der anisotrope Filter (16x) nicht greift.

Offizieller Content sieht aber auch mit im VR-Modus sehr gut aus, wie man z. B. hier schön erkennen kann: Link (Ruckeln geht nach den ersten Kurven vorbei, wir waren halt mit 36 Autos auf der Strecke).


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juni 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich bin die Strecke halt schon recht häufig vergleichsweise gemütlich mit diversen Straßenwagen gefahren, aber noch nie auf Zeit mit so ner Hillclimb-Kiste. Ist auch nicht so, dass ich, wie auf anderen permanenten Rennstrecken, jede Kurve und jeden Kerb kenne. Aber es gibt halt einige Punkte auf der Strecke, wo ich dann weiß "aha, da kommt als nächstes so eine Kombi und dort drüben muss ich vorsichtig sein" ... aber von verinnerlicht kann man da nicht reden. Da ist auf jeden Fall noch sehr viel Zeit drin. Bei deinem Video ist mir gestern aufgefallen, dass du das Getriebe recht kurz gestellt hast. Ich glaube, die längere Getriebeübersetzung macht hier schon Sinn, an einer Stelle bin ich um die 260 gefahren.



Ja, ich wollte höhere Drehzahlen im 2. Gang beim Kurvenausgang. Hat aber nicht wirklich was gebracht. Dafür war ich öfter mal im Drehzahlbegrenzer, das hat mich aber nicht viel Zeit gekostet. So viele Geraden gibt es ja nicht wo man wirklich mal schön durchbeschleunigen kann.


----------



## Shorty484 (20. Juni 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich beobachte dein Treiben argwöhnisch  ...*und* ich bin nicht untätig



Keine Angst, so schnell werde ich die Zeit wohl nicht verbessern


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juni 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich beobachte dein Treiben argwöhnisch  ...*und* ich bin nicht untätig



Und wo sind die Arbeitsnachweise? 



Hab nochmal ein paar Sekunden mit dem Hillclimb Monster gut machen können. Dafür hab ich diesmal auch die Supersoft Slicks verwendet (erster Versuch waren nur Soft). 
Video lädt noch hoch, kann ein paar Stunden dauern. Geh jetzt erst mal duschen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yYY_RLc79sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shorty484 (20. Juni 2017)

Darf ich bei der Monza Challenge mal kurzzeitig auf Platz 3 rutschen? 1:44:442, Video folgt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04LRZF7sj5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Und wo sind die Arbeitsnachweise?



Kein Problem  01.44.039

Die eigene PB nochmal um gut acht Hundertstel gedrückt. In der letzten Kurve sogar noch massiv an Zeit verloren. Bei mir bliesen da mental wohl schon die Wagner Fanfaren. Leider habe ich dann den Bremspunkt versaut, und musste die Kurve dann mit ca 66/70 mph ganz außen fahren um die Track-Limits einzuhalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorty484 (21. Juni 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Kein Problem  01.44.039
> 
> Die eigene PB nochmal um gut acht Hundertstel gedrückt. In der letzten Kurve sogar noch massiv an Zeit verloren. Bei mir bliesen da mental wohl schon die Wagner Fanfaren. Leider habe ich dann den Bremspunkt versaut, und musste die Kurve dann mit ca 66/70 mph ganz außen fahren um die Track-Limits einzuhalten
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch, gute Zeit  [emoji6]  

Gesendet von meinem F3111 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shorty484 (21. Juni 2017)

Aber ich biete mit, 1:43:983 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PRI25-Gr6G0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Juni 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Aber ich biete mit, 1:43:983



Dafür sind wir ja hier 

01:43.627 auf den Asphalt gebrannt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorty484 (22. Juni 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Dafür sind wir ja hier
> 
> 01:43.627 auf den Asphalt gebrannt.
> 
> ...



Gz, Du schlägst hier noch die Bestzeit wenn Du so weiter machst


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Juni 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Gz, Du schlägst hier noch die Bestzeit wenn Du so weiter machst



Nein, erstmal nicht. Dafür bräuchte ich dann doch wieder ein Lenkrad. Die Zeiten *breche* ich momentan *noch* mit der Tastatur auf die Strecke.


----------



## Shorty484 (22. Juni 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Nein, erstmal nicht. Dafür bräuchte ich dann doch wieder ein Lenkrad. Die Zeiten *breche* ich momentan *noch* mit der Tastatur auf die Strecke.



Du fährst diese Zeiten mit Tastatur??? OMG jetzt bin ich schwer deprimiert


----------



## Chemenu (22. Juni 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Du fährst diese Zeiten mit Tastatur??? OMG jetzt bin ich schwer deprimiert



Nicht nur Du. Ich bin grad sprachlos...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (22. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Nicht nur Du. Ich bin grad sprachlos...



Keine Angst 

In Monza spielt das noch nicht so die Rolle, klar etwas wird es bringen. Aber Monza hat wie viele Kurven/ Kombinationen ? So sechs/sieben würde ich jetzt aus dem Kopf meinen. Da verliere ich ja in der Regel die Zeit. Meine Zeiten auf dem Nürnburgring kann ich vergessen, da verliere ich *Minuten* gegen euch


----------



## Shorty484 (22. Juni 2017)

<---- Zieht sich jetzt weinend in das stille Kämmerlein zurück und rührt Project Cars nie wieder an


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. Juni 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> <---- Zieht sich jetzt weinend in das stille Kämmerlein zurück und rührt Project Cars nie wieder an



Quark ! Das machst du hoffentlich nicht. 

Ich bin dir unter dem Strich sogar dankbar, dass du eingestiegen bist. Schließlich hast du bei mir ja noch etwas Leistung herausgekitzelt. Außerdem sind Chemenu und Neawoulf hier die Forums-Cracks. Ist doch klar, dass man da nicht mal eben herankommt.

Wettbewerb ist immer gut


----------



## Shorty484 (23. Juni 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Quark ! Das machst du hoffentlich nicht.
> 
> Ich bin dir unter dem Strich sogar dankbar, dass du eingestiegen bist. Schließlich hast du bei mir ja noch etwas Leistung herausgekitzelt. Außerdem sind Chemenu und Neawoulf hier die Forums-Cracks. Ist doch klar, dass man da nicht mal eben herankommt.
> 
> Wettbewerb ist immer gut



Nee nee, ich mach schon weiter mit. Der nächste Versuch kommt am Wochenende, im Moment fehlt mir gerade etwas die Zeit 

Naja, als Frau am Steuer erwarte ich auch nicht, an die beiden Bestzeiten hier ran zu kommen


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juni 2017)

Hab mal die Liste auf Seite 1 mit den Zeiten für den Pagani auf Monza auf den neuesten Stand gebracht  Schön, dass der Thread gerade so aktiv ist.


----------



## Shorty484 (23. Juni 2017)

Na es ist auch mal was Anderes, als sich immer nur mit den Bestenlisten im Spiel zu messen. Hier kann man sich auch mal austauschen und noch ein paar Tipps mitnehmen 

Ich werde mich demnächst auch mal an der Nordschleife versuchen, AC war grade so schön billig


----------



## Shorty484 (24. Juni 2017)

So, Neuigkeiten in Monza: 1:42:920
So langsam wirds doch was 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTyjoHxlVL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Leider mit hässlicher Lackierung, wählt PCars die eigentlich zufällig aus? Ich hatte nichts umgestellt und es gibt ja nur einen Zonda R


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Juni 2017)

Ohjeohje, die Nordschleife mit dem Porsche ist schon ne Nummer. Meine erste Runde wo ich den Porsche nicht in die Wand gehauen habe ist ... ähm... sagen wir mal ich bin im Ziel angekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2017)

Die Nordschleife zu lernen braucht schon ein Weilchen. Du kannst auch gerne ne neue Challenge mit einem anderen Auto starten, das dich nicht gleich umbringt, wenn du mal den Bremspunkt um nen Meter verpasst  Der Porsche 918 Spyder ist schon reichlich biestig, vor allem, wenn man beim Einlenken vom Gas geht und dabei noch zu schnell ist.


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Juni 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die Nordschleife zu lernen braucht schon ein Weilchen. Du kannst auch gerne ne neue Challenge mit einem anderen Auto starten, das dich nicht gleich umbringt, wenn du mal den Bremspunkt um nen Meter verpasst  Der Porsche 918 Spyder ist schon reichlich biestig, vor allem, wenn man beim Einlenken vom Gas geht und dabei noch zu schnell ist.



Naja, learning by doing 
Die Nordschleife mit dem Porsche ist sicherlich nicht der optimale Einstieg, hab AC ja das erste Mal gespielt. Und ich denke dafür war die Zeit gar nicht mal sooo übel. Aber es kann nur durch Übung besser werden.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Naja, learning by doing
> Die Nordschleife mit dem Porsche ist sicherlich nicht der optimale Einstieg, hab AC ja das erste Mal gespielt. Und ich denke dafür war die Zeit gar nicht mal sooo übel. Aber es kann nur durch Übung besser werden.



Das stimmt. Mit nem schwer zu fahrenden Auto einzusteigen hat aber auch den Vorteil, dass später der Umstieg auf was einfacher zu fahrendes sehr viel leichter fällt, als umgekehrt.

Ich denke dennoch mal darüber nach, ne neue Nordschleife Challenge (die alte bleibt natürlich) zu starten mit was einfacher zu fahrendem. Ich hab da den MX-5 Cup im Auge, hab mich aber noch nicht entschieden. Irgendwie hab ich mal wieder Lust, was "Langsames" schnell zu fahren.


----------



## Chemenu (26. Juni 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Mit nem schwer zu fahrenden Auto einzusteigen hat aber auch den Vorteil, dass später der Umstieg auf was einfacher zu fahrendes sehr viel leichter fällt, als umgekehrt.


Wobei der 918 schon sehr speziell ist wegen dem Hybrid System und dem hohen Gewicht. Ich hab echt ne ganze Weile gebraucht um mich mit dem Ding "anzufreunden". So wirklich vergleichbar mit anderen Autos finde ich den nicht.
Wenn man da umsteigt in ein "normales" Auto muss man den Fahrstil auch wieder anpassen. 



> Ich denke dennoch mal darüber nach, ne neue Nordschleife Challenge (die alte bleibt natürlich) zu starten mit was einfacher zu fahrendem. Ich hab da den MX-5 Cup im Auge, hab mich aber noch nicht entschieden. Irgendwie hab ich mal wieder Lust, was "Langsames" schnell zu fahren.



Sehr gerne.  
Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich da so schnell teilnehmen kann, mein Rechner läuft leider nicht mehr stabil unter Last. CPU oder Board defekt. 
Vielleicht reicht es noch zum hotlappen, Rennen gegen KI kann ich allerdings grad gar nicht fahren. Die höhere CPU Last lässt das Spiel dann immer abstürzen nach einer Weile.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wobei der 918 schon sehr speziell ist wegen dem Hybrid System und dem hohen Gewicht. Ich hab echt ne ganze Weile gebraucht um mich mit dem Ding "anzufreunden". So wirklich vergleichbar mit anderen Autos finde ich den nicht.
> Wenn man da umsteigt in ein "normales" Auto muss man den Fahrstil auch wieder anpassen.



Ich fahre den an sich schon gerne, aber im Vergleich zum P1 oder LaFerrari ist der halt schon ne echte Diva. Dabei hat er im echten Leben ja eigentlich den Ruf, dass er der gutmütigste der drei ist, was durch das hohe Gewicht (= mehr Traktion) und den Allradantrieb (= noch mehr Traktion) irgendwie auch glaubwürdig erscheint. Aber auf der anderen Seite: Assetto Corsa simuliert bei jedem Auto immer den extremsten Modus. Kein Komfort, kein Sport, kein Sport+ ... vielleicht ist er ohne ESP (bzw. die niedrigste Einstellung) ja tatsächlich recht biestig. Dennoch sind mir von Porsche die 911er oder ein Cayman lieber, was den Fahrspaß angeht.





Chemenu schrieb:


> Sehr gerne.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich da so schnell teilnehmen kann, mein Rechner läuft leider nicht mehr stabil unter Last. CPU oder Board defekt.
> Vielleicht reicht es noch zum hotlappen, Rennen gegen KI kann ich allerdings grad gar nicht fahren. Die höhere CPU Last lässt das Spiel dann immer abstürzen nach einer Weile.



Klingt übel. Evtl. hilft ja runtertakten oder es ist ein Temperaturproblem? Aber ich denke mal, das hast du schon versucht. Ich werde die Challenge aber definitiv nicht zeitlich begrenzen. Evtl. gestalte ich den Eingangspost dann nochmal neu, damit alle Tabellen auf einen Blick zu sehen sind.


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Juni 2017)

Ich probiere auf jeden Fall noch den P1 aus, auf der Nordschleife. Den BMW M6 würde ich ja gerne ausprobieren, aber ich finde das Auto nirgends. Ist das ein DLC oder ne Mod? 

Edit: Sorry, hab grade gesehen das die Mod verlinkt ist, alles gut


----------



## Shorty484 (27. Juni 2017)

Hab mich auch mal in die Cobra gesetzt, leider nur eine 2:07:398 geworden, macht aber Lust auf mehr. Werd mich die Tage noch mal ran setzen 
Hab noch ein paar Probleme den richtigen Gang zu finden und beim Beschleunigen aus den Kurven, mal schaun.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1MWgQZqHoBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. August 2017)

Ist ne Weile her, aber irgendwie hatte ich mal wieder Bock auf Hillclimb, da vor kurzem der BMW 134 JUDD für rFactor 2 erschienen ist. Da es die gleiche Transfagarasan North Strecke, die es für Assetto Corsa als Mod gibt, auch für rFactor 2 gibt (basieren beide wohl auf der gleichen rFactor 1 Variante, daher dürften die Strecken, bis auf ein paar Texturen und Streckenrandobjekte identisch sein), hab ich's nochmal gewagt. Da der 134 JUDD später kam, als der E36 JUDD (beide von Georg Plasa, RI.P. Etwas bitter, dass genau dieser BMW 134 JUDD Auto sein Grab wurde) wird der neuere Wagen wohl ne Ecke schneller sein. Allerdings ist das Auto auch ne Spur biestiger, als der E36 in Assetto Corsa. Kann sein, dass es an der anderen Physikengine liegt, evtl. auch daran, dass die Strecke in rFactor 2 nur im "green" Zustand befahrbar ist. Zumindest hab ich meinen eigenen Rekord aus Assetto Corsa recht leicht geschlagen, Chemenus Zeit war dagegen schon schwerer zu knacken. Schätze, er wäre in diesem Auto wohl auch nochmal ne Ecke schneller, als ich.

Die Zeit werte ich aber natürlich nicht, da anderes Spiel und anderes Auto. Hatte einfach nur mal wieder Bock auf die Kombination und die Fahrphysik in rFactor 2 ist einfach toll. Je nach Fahrzeug gefällt die mir sogar inzwischen noch ne Spur besser, als in Assetto Corsa.

Wer sich herausgefordert fühlen möchte ... hier ist meine Runde (11:09.115):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CPRpZOkaDME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die beiden Mods gibt's hier:

Transfagarasan Hillclimb: http://www.racedepartment.com/downloads/transfagarasan-asphalt-hill-climb.3740/
BMW 134 JUDD: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1113759190


----------



## Shorty484 (29. August 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ist ne Weile her, aber irgendwie hatte ich mal wieder Bock auf Hillclimb, da vor kurzem der BMW 134 JUDD für rFactor 2 erschienen ist. Da es die gleiche Transfagarasan North Strecke, die es für Assetto Corsa als Mod gibt, auch für rFactor 2 gibt (basieren beide wohl auf der gleichen rFactor 1 Variante, daher dürften die Strecken, bis auf ein paar Texturen und Streckenrandobjekte identisch sein), hab ich's nochmal gewagt. Da der 134 JUDD später kam, als der E36 JUDD (beide von Georg Plasa, RI.P. Etwas bitter, dass genau dieser BMW 134 JUDD Auto sein Grab wurde) wird der neuere Wagen wohl ne Ecke schneller sein. Allerdings ist das Auto auch ne Spur biestiger, als der E36 in Assetto Corsa. Kann sein, dass es an der anderen Physikengine liegt, evtl. auch daran, dass die Strecke in rFactor 2 nur im "green" Zustand befahrbar ist. Zumindest hab ich meinen eigenen Rekord aus Assetto Corsa recht leicht geschlagen, Chemenus Zeit war dagegen schon schwerer zu knacken. Schätze, er wäre in diesem Auto wohl auch nochmal ne Ecke schneller, als ich.
> 
> Die Zeit werte ich aber natürlich nicht, da anderes Spiel und anderes Auto. Hatte einfach nur mal wieder Bock auf die Kombination und die Fahrphysik in rFactor 2 ist einfach toll. Je nach Fahrzeug gefällt die mir sogar inzwischen noch ne Spur besser, als in Assetto Corsa.
> 
> ...



Hab mir jetzt mal die Mod für Assetto Corsa, also den E36 JUDD und die Strecke geholt, werd mich mal ran setzen. Bin selbst gespannt


----------



## Neawoulf (29. August 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal die Mod für Assetto Corsa, also den E36 JUDD und die Strecke geholt, werd mich mal ran setzen. Bin selbst gespannt



Dann bin ich mal neugierig auf die ersten Rundenzeiten. Ich persönlich finde die Strecke echt schwer zu lernen, hab die nicht annähernd so gut drauf, wie die Nordschleife, die ähnlich lang ist (ok, da bin ich wahrscheinlich auch mindestens 20x so viele Runden drauf gefahren). Werd evtl. auch nochmal dem E36 JUDD ne Chance geben, aber Chemenu werde ich wohl nicht schlagen können.

Und ich wollte ja auch noch ne neue Nordschleife-Challenge starten mit nem "kleinen" Auto. Mehr Zeit müsste man haben ...


----------



## Shorty484 (29. August 2017)

So, erste Zeit gesetzt. Beim ersten Versuch hab ich das Auto nach ein paar Kurven in die Leitplanke gesetzt, beim zweiten Versuch bin ich durch die Textur eines Berges gebuggt 

Beim dritten Versuch kam ich ins Ziel. Ohne von der Strecke vorher je gehört zu haben, hab ich ne 13:48:168 hin bekommen. War mit dem Wagen noch ein bisschen zu zaghaft, aber er fährt sich gut. Macht Laune.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUvJHDf1e0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (29. August 2017)

Sieht doch gut aus. Also von den Bremspunkten die du setzt kann man von ausgehen das du die Strecke nicht das erste mal fährst.


----------



## Shorty484 (30. August 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus. Also von den Bremspunkten die du setzt kann man von ausgehen das du die Strecke nicht das erste mal fährst.



Bis auf 3 - 4 Kurven, die ein bisschen schlecht einsehbar sind, hat mich keine Kurve wirklich überrascht. Ich finde die Strecke ist ganz übersichtlich und relativ gut zu beherrschen. Um noch Zeit rauszuholen muss ich sie natürlich noch ein bisschen üben, zu Chenmue und Neawoulf fehlen immernoch Minuten


----------



## Shorty484 (30. August 2017)

Mit dem E36 noch eine 12:57:313 gefahren, knapp 51 Sekunden schneller. Ich denke da ist noch was drin. Video folgt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VjcqHwc6Tg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chemenu (30. August 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal neugierig auf die ersten Rundenzeiten. Ich persönlich finde die Strecke echt schwer zu lernen, hab die nicht annähernd so gut drauf, wie die Nordschleife, die ähnlich lang ist (ok, da bin ich wahrscheinlich auch mindestens 20x so viele Runden drauf gefahren).



Ich fahre ja zur Zeit Targa Florio, die Strecke ist 72 km lang. 
Dafür brauch ich mit Sportwagen (911 GT3 RS und Pagani Hyura) ca. 37 Minuten.


----------



## Shorty484 (30. August 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja zur Zeit Targa Florio, die Strecke ist 72 km lang.
> Dafür brauch ich mit Sportwagen (911 GT3 RS und Pagani Hyura) ca. 37 Minuten.


Wow, und die Strecke kannst Du Dir merken?

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2017)

Targa Florio ist schon böse. Ich kenne die Strecke nur aus rFactor 2, da bin ich insgesamt vielleicht drei oder vier Runden gefahren. Lernen ist da kaum möglich (bzw. da müsste man mindestens 40 oder 50 Runden in recht kurzen Abständen fahren, denke ich), daher arbeite ich mich einfach von Kurve zu Kurve.  Zeiten kann ich allerdings nicht sagen, die hab ich mir nicht gemerkt.

Das Problem da ist allerdings, dass die Engine nicht wirklich mit der Größe der Strecke klar kommt und daher die Streckenoberfläche sehr niedrig aufgelöst zu sein scheint (Physikoberfläche, nicht die grafische Textur), was sich dann oft anfühlt, als würde man über sehr grobe Polygone fahren. Mit moderneren Rennwagen extrem unangenehm, mit älteren (z. B. AC Cobra) geht's aber. Ein weiteres Problem: Die Kamera zittert extrem. Ich glaube, das hat auch mit den massiven Abmessungen der Strecke zutun. In Assetto Corsa hab ich das Problem auf einigen sehr langen Mod-Strecken auch.

Wo gibt es die Strecke denn für Assetto Corsa zum Download? Ausprobieren würde ich die ja schon gerne mal.

@Shorty Ich glaube, du könntest noch einiges an Zeit rausholen, indem du deutlich später hochschaltest. Der Motor kriegt mit mehr Drehzahl nochmal ne Ecke mehr Leistung. Ansonsten sieht's gut aus.


----------



## Chemenu (2. September 2017)

Die neueste Beta Version 0.9 ist Donation Ware: ------------------>AC TRAXX NEWS

Die ältere Version 0.5 gibt es z.B. hier: Targa Florio - Track Detail - Assetto Corsa Database


----------



## Neawoulf (3. September 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die neueste Beta Version 0.9 ist Donation Ware: ------------------>AC TRAXX NEWS
> 
> Die ältere Version 0.5 gibt es z.B. hier: Targa Florio - Track Detail - Assetto Corsa Database



Danke, werde die 0.5er Version nachher mal ausprobieren. Wenn die gut ist, gönne ich mir die Strecke mal mit ner kleinen Spende, sobald die 1.0 Version da ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Oktober 2017)

*Project CARS 2* ist jetzt ca. 2 Wochen draußen und es macht Spaß. Da diverse Bugs aber das Rennen Fahren schwierig machen, fahre ich vor allem Hotlaps. Und damit ich das nicht allein machen muss, dachte ich mir: Warum starte ich nicht einfach hier im Forum eine neue Challenge? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Kombination hab ich mit *Donington Park National* mit dem *Formula C* Flitzer ausgesucht. Ist ne kurze Strecke, leicht zu lernen, nicht ganz so leicht zu meistern. Bin eben schon ein paar Runden gefahren und hab für den Anfang mal ne 1:08.142 geschafft. Da ich die erste Kurve ein wenig verbockt habe, liegt aber sicher noch einiges an Zeit auf der Strecke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JtmQPpl_9Z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wie üblich reicht es, eine schnelle Runde im *Zeitfahrmodus *zu fahren und einen *Screenshot vom Zeitenbildschirm* zu machen. Videos sind natürlich auch willkommen.


*Position**Fahrer**Rundenzeit**Video/Bild*1.Neawoulf1:08.142


----------



## Shorty484 (10. Oktober 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> *Project CARS 2* ist jetzt ca. 2 Wochen draußen und es macht Spaß. Da diverse Bugs aber das Rennen Fahren schwierig machen, fahre ich vor allem Hotlaps. Und damit ich das nicht allein machen muss, dachte ich mir: Warum starte ich nicht einfach hier im Forum eine neue Challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na mal schaun, hab Wochenende Zeit


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juni 2018)

Ich möchte mich hier mal wieder zu Wort melden und eine kleine "Ankündigung" hinterlassen. 

War leider seit Dezember nicht mehr in der Lage mich dem Simracing zu widmen. Wenn alles nach Plan läuft werde ich aber schon sehr bald wieder zurück sein, motivierter und schneller als jemals zuvor. 
Ich kann es kaum erwarten endlich wieder mein Lenkrad in Händen zu halten und in AC und bald AC Competizione Vollgas zu geben! 

Wir sehen uns auf dem Track.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juni 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hier mal wieder zu Wort melden und eine kleine "Ankündigung" hinterlassen.
> 
> War leider seit Dezember nicht mehr in der Lage mich dem Simracing zu widmen. Wenn alles nach Plan läuft werde ich aber schon sehr bald wieder zurück sein



Sehr schön, gefällt mir! 




Chemenu schrieb:


> , motivierter und schneller als jemals zuvor.



Und das macht mir Angst 




Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich kann es kaum erwarten endlich wieder mein Lenkrad in Händen zu halten und in AC und bald AC Competizione Vollgas zu geben!
> 
> Wir sehen uns auf dem Track.



Werde dann sicher auch mal wieder ein wenig Hotlappen, wobei ich in letzter Zeit eigentlich (fast) nur Rennen gefahren bin (Sim Racing System in RaceRoom ist auf jeden Fall nen Blick wert).


----------



## Shorty484 (4. Juli 2018)

Auch ich möchte mich hier mal zurück melden 

Nach einer Mittelfußverletzung musste ich mein Lenkrad leider über Monate aus der Hand legen. Jetzt sollte das racen aber bald wieder möglich sein. Da ich leider den Überblick verloren habe, welche Challenges überhaupt so laufen muss ich erst mal den Thread durcharbeiten


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juli 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Auch ich möchte mich hier mal zurück melden
> 
> Nach einer Mittelfußverletzung musste ich mein Lenkrad leider über Monate aus der Hand legen. Jetzt sollte das racen aber bald wieder möglich sein. Da ich leider den Überblick verloren habe, welche Challenges überhaupt so laufen muss ich erst mal den Thread durcharbeiten



Ich würde sagen wir machen dann mal nen Haken hinter die alten Challenges und fangen mit was neuem an. Inzwischen gab es für recht viel Content Updates, so dass evtl. inzwischen andere Zeiten gefahren werden, als noch vor nem halten Jahr oder nem Jahr, was dann den Vergleich schwierig macht.

Wer Bock hat kann ja irgendwo mit irgendwas ne Zeit setzen. Wenn's Assetto Corsa, RaceRoom, rFactor 2, Automobilista, Project CARS 2 oder Live for Speed (S2) ist, dann bin ich dann auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Shorty484 (4. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen wir machen dann mal nen Haken hinter die alten Challenges und fangen mit was neuem an. Inzwischen gab es für recht viel Content Updates, so dass evtl. inzwischen andere Zeiten gefahren werden, als noch vor nem halten Jahr oder nem Jahr, was dann den Vergleich schwierig macht.
> 
> Wer Bock hat kann ja irgendwo mit irgendwas ne Zeit setzen. Wenn's Assetto Corsa, RaceRoom, rFactor 2, Automobilista, Project CARS 2 oder Live for Speed (S2) ist, dann bin ich dann auf jeden Fall dabei.



Gibts denn für AC neue empfahlenswerte Mods? Du hattest da doch mal nen Thread oder?


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juli 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Gibts denn für AC neue empfahlenswerte Mods? Du hattest da doch mal nen Thread oder?



Das müsste Chemenus Thread gewesen sein.

So ganz viel Zeit hab ich gerade nicht für Links und detaillierte Beschreibungen, aber ein paar gute Sachen wären:

- Caterham Academy (kleine Einsteigerrennklasse, wenig Leistung, aber dafür noch weniger Gewicht)
- Seat Leon TCR (sehr hochwertig!)
- DRM Mod (Gruppe 5 Fahrzeuge aus den 70ern. Gute Mod, kostet aber Geld)
- Porsche 919 Hybrid Evo (ne Mod, die den 2016er Kunos-Porsche 919 ungefähr auf das Niveau des echten Rekordautos bringt. Nicht 100%ig getroffen, was technische Details angeht, aber macht ne Menge Spaß)
- Feldbergring (historische deutsche Rennstrecke. Die vielleicht bestaussehendste Strecke überhaupt in Assetto Corsa, fährt sich auch gut)
- Macau (nicht ganz neu, aber für Stadtkurs-Fans, die sich auf Monaco langweilen, sehr interessant)

Die Mods müssten eigentlich alle auf RaceDepartment zu finden sein, wo eigentlich jeden Tag irgendwas Neues oder Updates für ältere Autos und Strecken kommen. Gibt sicher noch einiges mehr, z. B. eine Shadermod für Nachtrennen, bessere Spiegel und funktionierende Scheinwerfer, aber die hab ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert. Soll gut sein, aber sehr auf die Performance gehen.


----------



## Shorty484 (4. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das müsste Chemenus Thread gewesen sein.
> 
> So ganz viel Zeit hab ich gerade nicht für Links und detaillierte Beschreibungen, aber ein paar gute Sachen wären:
> 
> ...



Super danke, schau ich mir mal an


----------



## Batze (4. Juli 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Auch ich möchte mich hier mal zurück melden
> 
> Nach einer Mittelfußverletzung musste ich mein Lenkrad leider über Monate aus der Hand legen. Jetzt sollte das racen aber bald wieder möglich sein. Da ich leider den Überblick verloren habe, welche Challenges überhaupt so laufen muss ich erst mal den Thread durcharbeiten



Dann mal Welcome Back.

Nebenbei, für R3E gibt es noch bis morgen 50% Rabatte falls du da noch was brauchst. Klick


----------



## Shorty484 (4. Juli 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann mal Welcome Back.
> 
> Nebenbei, für R3E gibt es noch bis morgen 50% Rabatte falls du da noch was brauchst. Klick



Danke, hab Raceroom noch nicht, bin noch am Überlegen ob sich das für mich lohnt.


----------



## Batze (4. Juli 2018)

Nun ja, das Grundspiel (glaube 2 Strecken und 3 Autos waren es) ist ja Gratis. Kannst du dir ja mal über Steam installieren und schauen ob es was für dich ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Juli 2018)

RaceRoom ist auf jeden Fall nen Blick wert. Viele Strecken, viele Autos bzw. Fahrzeugklassen, toller Sound und schöne Atmosphäre. Man kann das komplette Spiel mit allen Autos, Strecken und Lackierungen auch außerhalb von Sales für 65 Euro bekommen, wenn man über die RaceRoom Website das große vRP Paket mit 10.000 Punkten für 65 Euro kauft. Damit bekommt einen Code für den Ingame- Store und kann dort das Komplettpaket dafür kaufen. Direkt über Steam ist es teurer. Man kann das Paket allerdings nur einmal kaufen. Wenn danach neuer Content kommt, muss der einzeln gekauft werden bzw. ein anderes Paket, in dem der enthalten ist.

Rein fahrerisch kommt RaceRoom zwar meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz an Assetto Corsa, rFactor 2 und Automobilista ran (wobei das auch immer auf's jeweilige Fahrzeug ankommt), aber man kann tolle, gute ausbalancierte Rennen damit fahren und es gibt ne recht aktive Community. Über Sim Racing System auch mit nem Punktesystem a la iRacing.

Für's Hotlapping ist es auch gut geeignet, da es einen eingebauten Leaderboard Modus mit Listen für alle Fahrzeugklassen/Streckenkombinationen.


*edit*

Die Gratisversion hat meines Wissens nach sogar 5 oder 6 Fahrzeuge und 4 Strecken, wenn ich mich nicht irre (Portimao, RaceRoom Raceway, Silverstone Stowe und eine Hillclimbstrecke).


----------



## Batze (4. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Für's Hotlapping ist es auch gut geeignet, da es einen eingebauten Leaderboard Modus mit Listen für alle Fahrzeugklassen/Streckenkombinationen.


Und genau das finde ich mit am coolstem bei dem Game.



> Die Gratisversion hat meines Wissens nach sogar 5 oder 6 Fahrzeuge und 4 Strecken, wenn ich mich nicht irre (Portimao, RaceRoom Raceway, Silverstone Stowe und eine Hillclimbstrecke).


Jo kann sein, ist schon länger her das ich das nicht mehr genau weiß und ich glaube die haben auch etwas erhöht an Autos/Strecken. Zum reinschnuppern reicht es auf jeden Fall. Zumindest sollte man es sich auf jeden Fall mal laden um den momentan besten Sound aller Racing Games zu hören.



> Man kann das komplette Spiel mit allen Autos, Strecken und Lackierungen auch außerhalb von Sales für 65 Euro bekommen, wenn man über die RaceRoom Website das große vRP Paket mit 10.000 Punkten für 65 Euro kauft.


Jup, und momentan reichen dafür, wegen Rabatt sogar "nur" 7500 Punkte, also 50€uro.


----------



## Batze (6. Juli 2018)

Mal die Anfrage an uns Enthusiasten hier, was haltet ihr von einem Thread nach dem Motto

"Der offizielle Racing Thread" PC+Konsole +SIM+Arcade

So mein Gedanke um mal alles auf eine Basis zu bringen. Sind ja doch einige Lenkrad Fans da die sich für Interessieren und die kleinen Sachen gingen dann eventuell nicht so unter sondern könnten in einem Großem Zusammengefasst werden. Also so mein Gedanke.
Wollte schon was machen, dachte aber erstmal an Rücksprache hier mit den *Stamm Racern* ob ihr sowas begrüßen würdet. Denn gerade in nächster Zeit gibt es ja doch die ein oder andere News in Sachen GTR 3 und die EA von AC:C stehen ja kurz bevor und könnten in einem Großem Thread doch mehr Gehör finden, oder?
Was haltet ihr davon und wie könnte die Struktur aussehen um es auch vernünftig zu machen, wenn denn?


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juli 2018)

Von mir aus gerne. Nen Thread für News und Diskussionen über alles, was irgendwie mit dem Rennspielgenre zutun hat, halte ich für ne gute Idee. Zur Struktur hab ich spontan aber keine großen Ideen. Das war ja hier im Thread schon von Anfang an ein Problem, dass ich halt für jede neue Herausforderung den Eingangspost editieren muss, was vor allem bei Tabellen ein wenig anstrengend ist mit dem Editor hier. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch gar nicht nötig. Die meisten Diskussionen gehen halt dort hin, wo sie hingehen. Ich denke, das wird schon irgendwie funktionieren, auch ohne dass jede News und jedes Thema irgendwie einzeln organisiert wird.


----------



## Batze (6. Juli 2018)

Also sollten wir das ruhig mal anstarten denkst du?

Mehr als daneben gehen kann es ja nicht, und wenn, wenn landen wir im Kies.
Ich lass mir mal was einfallen. Ideen hier aber erstmal erwünscht, denn ein Thread ist nur ein Thread. Unterteilungen gibt es ja nicht.
Meine Ideen werde ich dann aber erstmal hier posten, ehe der neue Thread dann On geht, oder Du oder wer auch immer das macht.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. Juli 2018)

Klar, warum nicht?

Mein Vorschlag wäre: Einfach Thread eröffnen, kurzes Intro schreiben von wegen "Hier geht's um News und Diskussionen zu allem, was das Rennspielgenre zu bieten hat, von Trackmania über Forza bis Assetto Corsa & Co.. Habt ihr Fragen? Kennt ihr ein interessantes Gerücht? Wollt ihr nur diskutieren? Immer her damit, hier beißt (fast) keiner!"

Evtl. noch ein aktuelles Racingthema im Startpost anschneiden, etwas Salz und Pfeffer drüber, Käse drauf, überbacken ... fertig ist der Thread.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Klar, warum nicht?
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre: Einfach Thread eröffnen, kurzes Intro schreiben von wegen "Hier geht's um News und Diskussionen zu allem, was das Rennspielgenre zu bieten hat, von Trackmania über Forza bis Assetto Corsa & Co.. Habt ihr Fragen? Kennt ihr ein interessantes Gerücht? Wollt ihr nur diskutieren? Immer her damit, hier beißt (fast) keiner!"
> 
> Evtl. noch ein aktuelles Racingthema im Startpost anschneiden, etwas Salz und Pfeffer drüber, Käse drauf, überbacken ... fertig ist der Thread.



Supi, dann mach ich das mal, Samstag, dann habe ich Zeit mir was auszudenken was auch nicht zu Blumig ist.
Deine Thread Tips und Einleitung sind erstmal Gold wert. Werde ich wohl auch so versuchen zu übernehmen.


----------



## Shorty484 (10. Juli 2018)

So, hab mich mal in den Porsche 919 2016 gesetzt und mein Glück in Spa probiert. Raus gekommen ist eine 1:57:872. Ein paar kleine Fehlerchen in der Runde, aber mal schaun wo ich lande. Wer 3 Sekunden schneller ist kriegt nen virtuellen Lolli 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mj_8MBRcymA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> So, hab mich mal in den Porsche 919 2016 EVO gesetzt und mein Glück in Spa probiert. Raus gekommen ist eine 1:57:872. Ein paar kleine Fehlerchen in der Runde, aber mal schaun wo ich lande. Wer 3 Sekunden schneller ist kriegt nen virtuellen Lolli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Werd ich mich nachher mal dran versuchen. Runde sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr sehr sauber gefahren aus. Im Video sieht's allerdings so aus, als ob die nicht die Evo Version hast, sondern den normalen "langsamen" 919 Hybrid (leider wird bei der Mod im Menü nicht der Name angezeigt, stehen beide als 2016er 919 Hybrid drin). Mit der Mod und voller Elektroleistung sollte der Wagen selbst mit viel Abtrieb um die 360 km/h schaffen.

Ich hab die auch schon ein paar mal im Menü verwechselt, daher hab ich mir zusätzlich noch den bei RaceDepartment von Pablenmo in den Kommentaren verlinkten Skin für den Evo installiert: https://www.racedepartment.com/downloads/porsche-919-evo.20614/


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Juli 2018)

Also im Startbildschirm vor dem Rennen steht das EVO dahinter. Keine Ahnung ob da was schief gelaufen ist, beim Dateien kopieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also im Startbildschirm vor dem Rennen steht das EVO dahinter. Keine Ahnung ob da was schief gelaufen ist, beim Dateien kopieren.



Hast du evtl. vergessen die original data.acd Datei zu löschen? Ich glaube, darin werden die Physikdaten usw. gespeichert. Hab nochmal die Installationsanleitung rausgefischt (ist leider recht umständlich, aber geht wohl nicht anders, da das Original 3d-Modell und der Sound von Kunos verwendet werden).

---INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS---
1) Make a copy of the folder "ks_porsche_919_hybrid_2016" in your Assetto Corsa/Content/Cars section
2) Rename that copy to "ks_porsche_919_hybrid_2016_EVO"
3) *Inside of "ks_porsche_919_2016_hybrid_EVO" you need to delete data.acd*
4) Inside of "ks_porsche_919_2016_hybrid_EVO/sfx" you need to rename "ks_porsche_919_hybrid_2016.bank" to "ks_porsche_919_hybrid_2016_EVO.bank"
5) Extract the files of this mod to "ks_porsche_919_hybrid_2016_EVO" and allow it to overwrite all files if needed


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. vergessen die original data.acd Datei zu löschen? Ich glaube, darin werden die Physikdaten usw. gespeichert. Hab nochmal die Installationsanleitung rausgefischt (ist leider recht umständlich, aber geht wohl nicht anders, da das Original 3d-Modell und der Sound von Kunos verwendet werden).
> 
> ---INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS---
> 1) Make a copy of the folder "ks_porsche_919_hybrid_2016" in your Assetto Corsa/Content/Cars section
> ...



Die data.acd hab ich gelöscht, nur als ich die Dateien aus dem Mod Ordner entpackt habe, wurden keine Dateien überschrieben, das hat mich etwas irritiert. Wo genau hast Du denn die Dateien hinkopiert?


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Die data.acd hab ich gelöscht, nur als ich die Dateien aus dem Mod Ordner entpackt habe, wurden keine Dateien überschrieben, das hat mich etwas irritiert. Wo genau hast Du denn die Dateien hinkopiert?



- Erst habe ich den kompletten Ordner (ks_porsche_919_hybrid_2016 im Verzeichnis x:\Steam\steamapps\common\assettocorsa\content\cars\) vom originalen 2016er Kunos 919 Hybrid kopiert und den kopierten Ordner in "ks_porsche_919_hybrid_2016_EVO" umbenannt.
- dann habe ich in diesem Ordner die Datei "data.acd" gelöscht
- dann hab ich im sfx-Unterordner die Datei "ks_porsche_919_hybrid_2016.bank" in "ks_porsche_919_hybrid_2016_EVO.bank" umbenannt
- Zum Schluss hab ich dann die Dateien aus dem Mod-Archiv (Datei x.tuned und die beiden Ordner data und sfx) in den Ordner x:\Steam\steamapps\common\assettocorsa\content\cars\ks_porsche_919_hybrid_2016_EVO kopiert.

Das ganze hab ich 2x gemacht, weil beim ersten Mal auch irgendwas schief gelaufen ist. Ob dabei was überschrieben wurde weiß ich gerade nicht. Ich glaube aber, das war auch der Punkt, warum ich beim ersten Installationsversuch so verwirrt war. Das Auto funktioniert bei mir zwar, aber es heißt halt genau so, wie der "normale" 2016er 919 Hybrid. Daher hab ich den neuen Skin halt zur Unterscheidung im Hauptmenü noch installiert.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2018)

Hab jetzt auch mal ein paar Runden mit der Evo Mod auf Spa gedreht. Ich hab geschwitzt und hab mich gefragt, warum ich nach der Runde so außer Atem war. Dann bin ich nochmal gefahren und hab gemerkt, dass ich in jeder Kurve die Luft angehalten habe. Was Neel Jani und Timo Bernhard da geleistet haben im echten Auto, ist schon echt krank. Das geht echt an die Grenzen der Physik.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oq-nBrJgMWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Zeit ist ne *1:41.354* im Hotlap Modus und dem Hybridsystem im Setup auf Hotlap. Vorne viel Downforce, hinten wenig, sonst hab ich eigentlich nicht viel verändert. Fast vergessen: Getriebe hab ich natürlich länger gemacht.


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal ein paar Runden mit der Evo Mod auf Spa gedreht. Ich hab geschwitzt und hab mich gefragt, warum ich nach der Runde so außer Atem war. Dann bin ich nochmal gefahren und hab gemerkt, dass ich in jeder Kurve die Luft angehalten habe. Was Neel Jani und Timo Bernhard da geleistet haben im echten Auto, ist schon echt krank. Das geht echt an die Grenzen der Physik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich das Setup noch mal anpassen, bin mit Standart gefahren. Und ich guck heut noch mal wegen den Dateien, vielleicht hab ich da was verpatzt.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Juli 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Muss ich das Setup noch mal anpassen, bin mit Standart gefahren. Und ich guck heut noch mal wegen den Dateien, vielleicht hab ich da was verpatzt.



Falls es mit der Mod nicht klappt, geht natürlich auch der "normale" 2016er Porsche 919 Hybrid. Dann fahre ich morgen nochmal damit.


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Falls es mit der Mod nicht klappt, geht natürlich auch der "normale" 2016er Porsche 919 Hybrid. Dann fahre ich morgen nochmal damit.



Also ich glaube die Mod hat funktioniert, jedenfalls war ich schon mal bei ner 1:46er Zeit. Werd heut abend mit der Getriebeeinstellung noch ein bisschen rumprobieren, mal schaun. Video folgt.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube die Mod hat funktioniert, jedenfalls war ich schon mal bei ner 1:46er Zeit. Werd heut abend mit der Getriebeeinstellung noch ein bisschen rumprobieren, mal schaun. Video folgt.



Dann funktioniert's definitiv. 1:46 dürften mit dem "normalen" 919 nicht möglich sein (evtl. wenn man von nem anderen Planeten kommt? Ein paar verrückte Aliens gibt's ja immer).  Noch 'n Tipp: Beleg in den Optionen ne Taste für das KERS System, falls du das nicht schon hast. Selbst wenn das Hybridsystem im Setup auf "Hotlap"  steht glaube ich, dass damit noch ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung rausgehauen werden.


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dann funktioniert's definitiv. 1:46 dürften mit dem "normalen" 919 nicht möglich sein (evtl. wenn man von nem anderen Planeten kommt? Ein paar verrückte Aliens gibt's ja immer).  Noch 'n Tipp: Beleg in den Optionen ne Taste für das KERS System, falls du das nicht schon hast. Selbst wenn das Hybridsystem im Setup auf "Hotlap"  steht glaube ich, dass damit noch ein paar Prozent mehr Leistung rausgehauen werden.



KERS ist belegt, eine wirklich Auswirkung hatte ich aber glaub ich nicht. Ich werds dann sehen, wenn ich mich an meine gute Runde setze


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Juli 2018)

So, es ist vollbracht, Porsche 919 Hybrid 2016 EVO auf Spa Francorchamps. Leider nur eine 1:46:430 geworden, mehr war nicht drin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIqAWrWuuJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wubaron (13. Juli 2018)

Ich hab mich gestern das erste mal an Project Cars 2 gewagt. Erste Kurve gleich mal brutal rausgeflogen. Wer nicht bremst verliert ist das Motto. 
Spiele allerdings nur mit Controller. Muss erst mal sehen ob mir das ganze auf dauer taugt.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gestern das erste mal an Project Cars 2 gewagt. Erste Kurve gleich mal brutal rausgeflogen. Wer nicht bremst verliert ist das Motto.
> Spiele allerdings nur mit Controller. Muss erst mal sehen ob mir das ganze auf dauer taugt.



PC2 kannst du auch mit Controller spielen, eigentlich sogar recht gut wenn man ein paar Hilfen an hat. Wenn du allerdings aus der reinen Arcade Ecke kommst ist das Handling natürlich erstmal anders und ungewohnt. Da brauchst du dann schon ein paar Runden um dich daran zu gewöhnen. Allerdings, das Spiel ist eher auf schwer gemacht als auf Simulation und viele Autos bewegen sich doch sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Wubaron (13. Juli 2018)

Ja, komme aus der Arcade Ecke. 
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher welche Hilfen ich alles einschalten soll. Also Brems und Lenkassistent will ich auf keinen Fall.
Sowas wie die Ideallinie hab ich an. Wie gesagt mal schaun ob das ganze überhaupt was für mich ist. Ein bisschen Faszination übt es schon auf mich aus. Aber wenn man länger an Setups basteln muss als Rennen zu fahren...Mal schaun.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juli 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> So, es ist vollbracht, Porsche 919 Hybrid 2016 EVO auf Spa Francorchamps. Leider nur eine 1:46:430 geworden, mehr war nicht drin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht doch gut aus, sauber gefahren. Wenn du noch ein bisschen mehr als Limit gehen würdest, was den Grip des Fahrzeugs angeht, könntest du richtig schnell sein, denke ich. 

Bei mir kam diesmal halt noch dazu, dass ich in den letzten Wochen mehrere Onlinerennen auf Spa gefahren bin (und entsprechend vorher auch trainiert habe), daher hatte ich die Strecke halt schon recht gut gespeichert.



Wubaron schrieb:


> Ja, komme aus der Arcade Ecke.
> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher welche Hilfen ich alles einschalten soll. Also Brems und Lenkassistent will ich auf keinen Fall.
> Sowas wie die Ideallinie hab ich an. Wie gesagt mal schaun ob das ganze überhaupt was für mich ist. Ein bisschen Faszination übt es schon auf mich aus. Aber wenn man länger an Setups basteln muss als Rennen zu fahren...Mal schaun.



Auch mit Gamepad würde ich erstmal versuchen mit so wenig Fahrhilfen wie möglich zu fahren. Ideallinie hilft zwar auf neuen Strecken bei der Orientierung, aber das Problem ist halt, dass du die sicher auch nur zu Anfang zum Üben nutzen willst. Wenn du die dann irgendwann abschaltest, musst du sämtliche Brems- und Einlenkpunkte nochmal komplett neu lernen. Mein Tipp, was die Linie angeht, wäre: Geh in den Zeitfahrmodus und tritt gegen Ghost-Fahrer an. Erstmal langsamere, die ungefähr in deinem Zeitbereich fahren, später dann immer schneller. So kannst du dir von den guten Fahrern immer mehr abschauen und über die Strecke lernen.

ABS als Fahrhilfe würde ich mit Controller generell empfehlen, da gefühlvolles Bremsen da doch recht schwierig ist. Traktionskontrolle würde ich auf authentisch stellen. So haben Fahrzeuge, die im richten Leben ne Traktionskontrolle haben (z. B. GT3 Rennwagen, die sehr beliebt sind) auch im Spiel eine eine im Setup einstellbare Traktionkontrolle (niedriger = früher greift sie ein, zu niedrig = dir geht zu viel Leistung verloren).

Bei Project CARS 1 & 2 wird zwar viel über den Realismus diskutiert (zurecht, zumindest teilweise), aber die Herangehensweise ist eigentlich die gleiche, wie in jeder Simulation: Wichtig ist, dass du ein Gefühl für's Fahrzeug bekommst. Am Anfang würde ich daher auch nicht gleich mit Le Mans Prototypen oder schnellen Formelwagen anfangen, sondern evtl. erstmal ein Auto mit weniger Leistung und nicht übermäßig viel Grip nehmen. Ich finde da die Formula Rookie Klasse sehr gut. Das Auto hat nicht viel Leistung, ist aber sehr leicht, fühlt sich dadurch nicht langsam und träge an, und der ist halt nicht übermäßig nervös. Lässt sich sicher prima mit Controller fahren.

Lange Setups musst du eigentlich erstmal nicht basteln, wenn du die KI nicht allzu hoch stellst. Für Controller gibt es bei den meisten Autos das vorgefertigte Setup "Stabil" (Standard ist "Locker" eingestellt, glaube ich).


----------



## Wubaron (13. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Juli 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus, sauber gefahren. Wenn du noch ein bisschen mehr als Limit gehen würdest, was den Grip des Fahrzeugs angeht, könntest du richtig schnell sein, denke ich.
> 
> Bei mir kam diesmal halt noch dazu, dass ich in den letzten Wochen mehrere Onlinerennen auf Spa gefahren bin (und entsprechend vorher auch trainiert habe), daher hatte ich die Strecke halt schon recht gut gespeichert.



Wenn ich mehr Risiko gegangen bin, endete das immer in einem ordentlichen Abflug ins Kiesbett. 5 Monate Pause machen sich wohl doch bemerkbar ??????


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Juli 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mehr Risiko gegangen bin, endete das immer in einem ordentlichen Abflug ins Kiesbett. 5 Monate Pause machen sich wohl doch bemerkbar ������



Bei meinen ersten Runden hatte ich die auch (nicht immer ins Kiesbett, aber oft außerhalb der Streckenbegrenzungen, wodurch die Runde halt ungültig wird), aber nach ner halben Stunde wurden die Runden dann langsam stabiler. Im Hotlapmodus hat man halt auch den Vorteil, dass man schnell die Runde neu starten kann, wenn. Manchmal, wenn ich schon in der ersten Schikane vor Start/Ziel gemerkt habe, dass ich nicht gut rausgekommen bin, hab ich schon neu gestartet. 

Kommt bei mir aber auch immer sehr auf's Auto an bzw. auch die Simulation an. Mit modernen Formel 1 Wagen z. B. kann ich absolut nicht ans Limit gehen, dafür ist meine Reaktion einfach zu langsam wenn das Heck mal ausbricht. Der Porsche hier ist zwar ähnlich schnell, aber der Allradantrieb macht ihn dann doch ne Ecke gutmütiger.


----------



## Chemenu (17. Juli 2018)

Hab mich auch mal an der 919 EVO Challenge versucht. Leider nur eine 1:42:125. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oRhQi1F8pb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Im normalen Hybrid Modus fährt das Ding wie auf Schienen, im Hotlap Modus wirds dann plötzlich zu einem anderen Auto. 




Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das Auto funktioniert bei mir zwar, aber es heißt halt genau so, wie der "normale" 2016er 919 Hybrid. Daher hab ich den neuen Skin halt zur Unterscheidung im Hauptmenü noch installiert.


Einfach im Ordner "ui" die Datei "ui_car.json" mit einem Texteditor bearbeiten und oben die "name" Zeile ändern, z.B.:

"name": "Porsche 919 Hybrid 2016 EVO",

Dann kann man die Karre auch im Menü als EVO erkennen.


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juli 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hab mich auch mal an der 919 EVO Challenge versucht. Leider nur eine 1:42:125.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Runde! Ich glaube, am Limit fährt sich kein Auto wie auf Schienen (außer es fährt auf Schienen). Die G-Kräfte in den schnellen Kurven müssen echt mörderisch sein.

Den Trick mit der ui_car.json kannte ich noch nicht, wird morgen mal ausprobiert  Mit dem Onlinemodus wird das ja hoffentlich keine Probleme geben (hab aber ohnehin nicht vor, damit Rennen zu fahren).



Im Moment geistert mir auch wieder die eine oder andere Kombi für's Hotlapping durch den Kopf, allerdings in RaceRoom. Evtl. was mit Fronttrieblern, vielleicht auch kostenloser Content, damit die Leute, die das Spiel noch nicht haben, mal reinschnuppern können. Ich lasse mir mal was Spaßiges einfallen.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. Juli 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hab mich auch mal an der 919 EVO Challenge versucht. Leider nur eine 1:42:125.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, muss mich da wohl doch noch mal ran setzen, wenns meine Zeit zulässt. Neben der DTM in Raceroom bleibt da nur nicht viel


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2018)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Neben der DTM in Raceroom bleibt da nur nicht viel


Was hast du dir denn alles schönes für Raceroom geholt, nachdem du es ja noch nicht hattest.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. Juli 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Was hast du dir denn alles schönes für Raceroom geholt, nachdem du es ja noch nicht hattest.



Das Starter Pack, DTM 2013 und 14 und die WTCC 14 und 15. Sollte mich erst mal eine Weile beschäftigen


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2018)

Die 2014 war auch das was ich mir zuerst dazugekauft hatte. Und damit hat man erstmal Monate lang zu tun.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Juli 2018)

Mit der (modernen) DTM bin ich irgendwie nie warm geworden, aber WTCC macht richtig Spaß. Noch vor zwei Jahren hab ich immer geflucht von wegen Frontantrieb = falsche angetriebene Achse, aber wenn man einmal den Trick raus hat, wie die Kisten zu fahren sind, ändert sich die Meinung ganz schnell.


----------



## Shorty484 (30. Juli 2018)

Also eigentlich wollte ich die Zeit ja noch verbessern, aber bei der Hitze ist konzentriertes Fahren einfach unmöglich. Ich belasse es daher bei ner 1:44:829.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QeyMHIRZ98M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chemenu (21. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gar nicht so weit weg vom echten Rekord. Dabei bin ich nur 2 Runden gefahren und hab nicht mal den Hotlap Modus benutzt. 
Allerdings ist mir das zu sehr Wipeout und zu wenig AC. Man kommt sich vor wie der junge Skywalker bei seinem ersten Pod Race. ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (21. August 2018)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin ich vor ner Weile mal gefahren, aber ich hab die Zeit leider nicht mehr, da ich mein System zwischendurch neu aufgesetzt und meinen Ordner mit den Zeiten nicht gespeichert habe. Aber ich werde mich die Tage nochmal dran versuchen. Kann mich auch dran erinnern, dass sich das ziemlich unwirklich und physikalisch falsch angefühlt hat. Aber wenn man dann die Zeit sieht, weiß man, dass man trotzdem langsamer ist als das echte Auto  Ist schon ziemlich heftig, was die mit dem Auto leisten.


----------

